# mods?



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Aloha gang, I am the proud owner of a new 2004 altima 2.5s. I am wondering what mods I can get away with. Intake? exhaust? chip? etc that will not void my warranty. also, does anyone have a good link to seatcovers.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ahh...a newb.....if you pay attention you would have read this http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7408


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, I saw that after I posted. Thanx, I think.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

altimobile said:


> Yeah, I saw that after I posted. Thanx, I think.



wasn't trying to be mean just so ya know  have fun


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try Jim Wolf Technologies and Steve Millen 
http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/
http://www.stillen.com/

They are a great car and congratulations.

Troy


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Take a look at our Aftermarket / Customer Parts List.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

We are continually adding new parts to our site. If you are looking for something we do not have listed, PM me because chances are we can get it for ya. Congrats on the new car!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We are continually adding new parts to our site. If you are looking for something we do not have listed, PM me because chances are we can get it for ya. Congrats on the new car!


Sorry Jen I forgot to include your link in my reply...
Seriously you should take a look at Performance's site besides having great prices they have really good service too. Also they are on the west coast so that shipping to the islands won't be as much of a hassle.

Troy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Sorry Jen I forgot to include your link in my reply...
> Seriously you should take a look at Performance's site besides having great prices they have really good service too. Also they are on the west coast so that shipping to the islands won't be as much of a hassle.
> 
> Troy


No worries and thank you for the kind words!


----------

